# Where to buy isopods?



## exmortis (May 28, 2007)

Ok I’m looking to culture isopods but I can’t find them in the wild here in phoenix so I need to know of a cheep place to buy them. I found one site but I didn’t want to pay $35 for them.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Aaron's frog farm has them available from time to time. 
you can also check out Flyculture.com they usually carry isos as well.


----------

